# Preamplificador para microfono



## justin (Sep 6, 2009)

buenas estoy en busca de una mejora para este diseño de preamplificador para mircrofono nose si alguien tenga una sugerencia???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2009)

Y cual es el problema que tiene y que deseas mejorar?
Ese es un circuito clásico de un pre de microfono de bajo costo y "buen" funcionamiento. La proxima escala es un pre con entrada diferencial con transistores de bajo ruido y un A.O. a la salida, o sea...completamente diferente de este.


----------



## justin (Sep 6, 2009)

no sabes como haria para recalcular los condensadores para obtener una frecuencia de corte minima de 50 hertz ???


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

este que sólo lleva un ne5534, se podría alimentar sin problemas con una pila de 9v o tiene que ser justo 12v?

http://www.jessystems.com/Images/Mic_Preamp.jpg


además habría mucha diferencia entre un previo que sólo usa un ne5534 y uno que lleva primero transistores y luego el AO?

un saludo!!


----------

